# Algorithmic F2L Guide



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2014)

I made this guide to show how to solve F2L agorithmicaly.

It teaches the fundamental F2L cases (R U R' and R U' R') and how to transform the complex cases into the fundamental ones.

*Note that it don't show the AUF between the complex and the fundamental cases* so you have to have learned the fundamental cases before moving on.

Basically its a guide on the best order to learn F2L.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nbx4s0tg3hn3fho/AAAAup1FdT32KzoVojrQN5oma/f2l2.doc

Have fun


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 3, 2014)

D2a: R U' R' A2a
D1b: F' U F A2b


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> D2a: R U' R' A2a
> D1b: F' U F A2b



those are nice algs for that angle, but I will retain the hide edge and connect corner concept for consistency

EDIT: I put everything in one page.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 17, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, and I'm asking this as someone who isn't that great at speed solving, why would I insert H1b like that and not U' R' F R F' R U' R' ?
Or K1a with U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' ? 
It seems like some would be faster just by adding an AUF move before, or am I wrong?


----------



## Dane man (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, that's very nice. I like it. This is a very good reference for those learning intuitive F2L. Good work.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2014)

Marvin said:


> Just out of curiosity, and I'm asking this as someone who isn't that great at speed solving, why would I insert H1b like that and not U' R' F R F' R U' R' ?
> Or K1a with U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' ?
> It seems like some would be faster just by adding an AUF move before, or am I wrong?


You first alg is nice on the FR slot but its hard to mirror to the other slots.
For example, U L F' L' F L' U L is not so fingertrick friendly.

There are many ways to solve each f2l pair and your second alg is just one of them.
And you are not wrong.



Dane man said:


> Wow, that's very nice. I like it. This is a very good reference for those learning intuitive F2L. Good work.



Thank you. It is nice to have feedback after so long time I posted it. :\


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> You first alg is nice on the FR slot but its hard to mirror to the other slots.


How about this alg (setup with R U R' U F' U' F): l F' R U' R' U l'.
The front-back mirror is (setup with L' U' L U' F U F' y2): R' U R' F R F' R.
And of course, you can left/right mirror these for all four slots easily enough. I don't use r' F L' U L U' r though.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> How about this alg (setup with R U R' U F' U' F): l F' R U' R' U l'.
> The front-back mirror is (setup with L' U' L U' F U F' y2): R' U R' F R F' R.
> And of course, you can left/right mirror these for all four slots easily enough. I don't use r' F L' U L U' r though.



I like to use the KISS principle.


----------



## benskoning (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmm.... Might have to try this out. I will compare it to what I do in intuitive f2l.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 18, 2014)

benskoning said:


> Hmm.... Might have to try this out. I will compare it to what I do in intuitive f2l.



Don't forget to share your toughts thereafter. :tu


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 20, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> Don't forget to share your toughts thereafter. :tu



It seems to me that the file in your download link is removed ?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 20, 2014)

Not available. Dropbox says nothing here!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2014)

> It seems to me that the file in your download link is removed ?





> Not available. Dropbox says nothing here!



Fixed


----------

